# x box



## sathyawolvs (Sep 6, 2012)

hi guys , can we connect 500gb hdd to xbox as a data usage ?? if so how  can we do it ?? mine is a 4gb xbox 360


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes surely we can.

1. Get this thing
    Slim Hard Drive HDD Case Shell Housing for Microsoft Xbox 360 S Slim | eBay

2. Follow this guide to format your 500GB HDD for use with xbox and then follow the 3rd section for "*Connecting to the Xbox 360 slim*", second section is for original XBOX360.
    How to hack a 250gb or 320gb sata drive to work in the Xbox 360 and Xbox 360 Slim


----------



## sathyawolvs (Sep 7, 2012)

thank you so much tat was hugly helpful


----------

